# [reseau] Connexion démarrée mais inactive

## Cincinnatus

Bonjour à tous,

ca fait un bon moment que je me bat pour avoir une connexion sans fil. Maintenant que le ciel s'est éclairci il me reste un probleme que je ne comprends pas.

Quand je lance /etc/init.d/net.wlp3s0 j'ai le message d'erreure suivant :

```

/etc/init.d/net.wlp3s0 start

 * Bringing up interface wlp3s0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlp3s0 ...

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant                                   [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlp3s0 ...                                       [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.wlp3s0 has started, but is inactive

```

Et effectivement je n'ai pas de connexion internet.

J'ai essayé

```

iwconfig wlp3s0 essid "mon reseau"

Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :

    SET failed on device wlp3s0 ; Operation already in progress.

```

mais par contre quand je fais ca j'ai bien une adresse de routeur qui apparait dans iwconfig.

Le contenu de /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf a été donné par ceux qui s'occupent du réseau (ils ne sont pas professionnels)

La cerise sur le gateau, quand je fais la même manipulation avec enp0s25 il me renvoie la même erreure, mais j'arrive quand même a avoir internet après un instant (sur

le même réseau mais sans identifiants)

Jusqu'a maintenant je voyais où était le probleme mais là je ne vois pas ce qui ne va pas.

----------

## Titou1384

Pour ma part, en démarrant l'interface et en me connectant par WiFi, le "started but inactive" est toujours présent. 

Peut-être que la négociation ne s'est pas effectuée au moment du démarrage de l'interface ou quelque chose comme ça...

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

As-tu bien défini le SSID dans le fichier /etc/conf.d/net ?

preferred_aps="MON_ESSID"

Vois le chapitre 4: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=4&chap=4

----------

## Cincinnatus

Déjà je me doit de te remercier, puisque la connexion en wifi s'établie maintenant correctement (et je m'en sers actuellement).

Mais par contre je dois avouer que je reste perplexe. Après avoir relu le chapitre et rajouté la ligne que tu m'avais conseillée,

rien ne changeait. J'ai redémarré plusieurs fois, sans succès. Quelques minutes après, je le rallume, par acquis de conscience

un petit "/etc/init.d/net.wlp3s0 start" et ça a marché... *o*

Je crois que je ne cesserai jamais de m'étonner. Avec gentoo j'ai découvert que l'informatique c'était juste une question d'obstination.

----------

